# I need to vent



## waterlilyold (Aug 28, 2009)

I am so unbelievable p*ssed off right now........I just went to visit a friend who has rabbits, the babies are only a few weeks old and she always lets her kids ( one who is a nasty boy, he tried to flick my rat in the face with his finger ) just go in and out of there hutch whenever and there is a dog in the yard that wants to eat them. 
Well this time she tells me matter of factly like shes talking about the weather that one of the babies died........it had it's back broken she doesn't know how, but I'm guessing the four year old sod stepped on it's back.. It had to be pts as it was broken :frown2:
Why the F*ck to some people think animals are just a toy for there kids, I would NEVER allow my kids to treat an animal like that..
Sorry for the jumbled rant I am just furious right now, and had to get it off my chest. :mad2:


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

waterlily said:


> I am so unbelievable p*ssed off right now........I just went to visit a friend who has rabbits, the babies are only a few weeks old and she always lets her kids ( one who is a nasty boy, he tried to flick my rat in the face with his finger ) just go in and out of there hutch whenever and there is a dog in the yard that wants to eat them.
> Well this time she tells me matter of factly like shes talking about the weather that one of the babies died........it had it's back broken she doesn't know how, but I'm guessing the four year old sod stepped on it's back.. It had to be pts as it was broken :frown2:
> Why the F*ck to some people think animals are just a toy for there kids, I would NEVER allow my kids to treat an animal like that..
> Sorry for the jumbled rant I am just furious right now, and had to get it off my chest. :mad2:


OMG.

My daughter was 3 in June and since she was old enough i have instilled animal respect. It just would not cross her mind to do anything to harm and animal. She is like me......utterly dedicated to them.

It makes me sick how people can behave like this.....and not the child 

I was even taught when i was young that if something really nasty happens to me from another human...........give it back. But if an animal gave it then don't ever think of giving it back.....because there would be a reason.


----------



## waterlilyold (Aug 28, 2009)

My children were taught from day one to pat rats etc with one finger. And both of them never hurt an animal not once. They were not given the chance, and now I am proud of them the way they care and protect them.....Some people just need a bullet


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

:crying: That is so wrong!! Why is it so hard for people to teach their kids how to treat animals?!?!?! I've been brought up with animals and if my sister or I _ever_ attempted to hurt an animal my parents would have killed us!!


----------



## waterlilyold (Aug 28, 2009)

The worse thing is she decided to stick the mum back in with the poor male (who lives in a tiny cage and never roams around ) so the "kiddies" can have more babies to play with.  
I can't take the male rabbit as I've got my hands full with my pets. I wish I had of rehomed it for her before she put mum back in for a "date" with dad. She is an irresponsible owner who says she likes animals but doesn't believe that animals love and feel the same way humans do.......Well if she showed her pets some love they would return it. They don't because they probably hate her..


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Can you report her to the RSPCA and explain what's happening?

Edit: scratch that, ASPCA


----------



## waterlilyold (Aug 28, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> Can you report her to the RSPCA and explain what's happening?
> 
> Edit: scratch that, ASPCA


It's rspca in australia 

I could but on the surface things look kinda ok, they would have to have seen the rabbit maybe or see the sod in the act  
I've asked them for help about other peoples pets and they visited and said theres nothing they could do.... They also never bothered to help at all with the rat hoarding case where I rescued three bubs.. The rat rescue couldn't get any support from them, before the shire got involved  They are USELESS..:frown2:


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

waterlily said:


> It's rspca in australia
> 
> I could but on the surface things look kinda ok, they would have to have seen the rabbit maybe or see the sod in the act
> I've asked them for help about other peoples pets and they visited and said theres nothing they could do.... They also never bothered to help at all with the rat hoarding case where I rescued three bubs.. The rat rescue couldn't get any support from them, before the shire got involved  They are USELESS..:frown2:


 Sounds like they are as useful as the SSPCA


----------



## Tempestea (Dec 5, 2009)

People piss me off...ugh. Thats awfull. I try rlly hard not to dispise people for that kind of crap. I feel the urge to vent myself now. I know people who are messed up..saying their going to shoot the local ferral cats.. I threatnd theyd go to jail for it! Lots of hunters around here so if i hear gunfire its going to be hard to tell.. Makes me so freekin mad i could SCREAM!!!. It wasnt even a local person who made the threat!.. Grrr..people suck. No wonder this world is so messd up... Meh...  i hate it i hate it

"COMPASSION"..


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Its for this reason when/if I have kids with my OH his dad won't be having any contact with them. He hates animals and has even gone as far as kicking my oh's mums dog because he was in the way and the dad wouldn't pick him up to move him. He hates anything with four legs and openly says this to me. He went as far as making a joke to my face about Charlie the day he died.


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

waterlily said:


> I am so unbelievable p*ssed off right now........I just went to visit a friend who has rabbits, the babies are only a few weeks old and she always lets her kids ( one who is a nasty boy, he tried to flick my rat in the face with his finger ) just go in and out of there hutch whenever and there is a dog in the yard that wants to eat them.
> Well this time she tells me matter of factly like shes talking about the weather that one of the babies died........it had it's back broken she doesn't know how, but I'm guessing the four year old sod stepped on it's back.. It had to be pts as it was broken :frown2:
> Why the F*ck to some people think animals are just a toy for there kids, I would NEVER allow my kids to treat an animal like that..
> Sorry for the jumbled rant I am just furious right now, and had to get it off my chest. :mad2:


_This is absolutely terrible I am afraid to say that I would report her and she would no longer be a friend of mine:angry:_


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

It drives me mad, actually she is pure lazy. She can't be bothered to keep telling her son no by the sounds of things. I have at least 5-8 tempertantrums from my daughter a day. She gets 'no don't do that', 'gentily please' or 'leave the cat alone'. She loves the cat so much but she's a little rough so I have to teach her that she has to stroke her softly. She even tried to pick the cat up today I was like 'NO put the cat DOWN' 

But I was brought up by people who hate animals. I was only allowed 2 pets when I was a kid and only if I took care of them. When the rabbit passed away my granddad said no more, and I wasn't allowed anymore (he was secretly upset). But my nan was allergic. My mother actually told me to strangle my cat and buy myself some new clothes instead of waisting my money  My aunts are both big pet lovers. My mum's younger sister has 4 cats and a dog, the older sister has a dog. 

I would have said something too her.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Mine are pretty good but I've been instilling respect for other living things in their heads from day one, what really annoys & amazes me in equal measure is the level of ignorance that a lot of their friends display around animals when they come & visit, to the point where I don't want them near my pets because of the stress they cause them	:


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> Mine are pretty good but I've been instilling respect for other living things in their heads from day one, what really annoys & amazes me in equal measure is the level of ignorance that a lot of their friends display around animals when they come & visit, to the point where I don't want them near my pets because of the stress they cause them	:


Luckily for me my daughter isn't at the age where she wants friends over. To be honest probably will not be until school age as she's at nursery school. I've always had animals in the house so she's always been taught to be careful when touching them. However she did steel the gerbils water so we decided to get an inside the tank bottle. I think it has a great deal to do with if they have been brought up with pets or their parents attitudes toward animals. However that isn't always true. But in general I think people who are brought up by pet lovers tend to become pet lovers themselves.

Explain me? My grandparents brought me up and said that pets were a nussance yet all of mine are well looked after and loved.


----------



## waterlilyold (Aug 28, 2009)

Beleive me I let her know what I think of her lack of responsibility to her pets 
I don't visit her anymore because it does my head in not being able to thump her son.


----------

